# Button popping and out-grown cloths!



## reuben6380 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello all, I'm new to the forums so please pardon me if i seem presumptuous in creating a thread, but I saw a need! After posting a few pics i actually received a request for button popping! After looking around i was unable to find a similar topic and was very surprised, cuz lets face it, if you like fatties, you like your fatties in tight out-grown cloths


----------



## reuben6380 (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## sophie lou (Feb 18, 2013)

Very nice button popping. Oh my that is so sexy mmm . :wubu:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm not ruining perfectly good (expensive and hard to find) clothes to give you ladies boners.


----------



## sophie lou (Feb 18, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm not ruining perfectly good (expensive and hard to find) clothes to give you ladies boners.



I don't get boners thank you! I get wide-ons :blush:


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 19, 2013)

Ooooh, great topic! I will admit to being a huge fan of button popping and you have a lovely figure for it! Looks like you had a lot of fun doing it as well, I would gladly watch you pop buttons all day! You should make videos of yourself button popping, that would be amazing! :wubu:


----------



## sophie lou (Feb 19, 2013)

The last thing i burst out of was a bikini top last year at a local pool. It was almost like the scene with barbra windsor. I stretched and the plastic clip at the back went pop. fortunately it just popped undone and didn't actually break. A few people got an eyeful that's for sure and i was rather red faced.


----------



## runningsoft (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't think I've laughed quite so hard while at work!




sophie lou said:


> I don't get boners thank you! I get wide-ons :blush:


----------



## runningsoft (Feb 19, 2013)

P.S. Can anyone help me with learning how to post photos on here, or do I just have to put links to where I have an archive in deviantart.com?

I've got a few button pop vids I posted there.


----------



## reuben6380 (Feb 19, 2013)

you have to post them online somewhere, i would think diviant would work. Most ppl said to use something like photebucket, but I actually used the old myspace account and that worked nicely for me. Then its just a matter of right clicking the image and copying the url, paste it in the pop-up when you click the lil envelope at on the top of the message window and your in like flynn!


----------



## runningsoft (Feb 19, 2013)

Well I dunno if I'm in like flin. More like out like flin.


----------



## sophie lou (Feb 19, 2013)

runningsoft said:


> I don't think I've laughed quite so hard while at work!



Thank you very much:wubu:


----------



## runningsoft (Feb 19, 2013)

No problem. I have a feeling it will be the highlight of my week:bow::bow:



sophie lou said:


> Thank you very much:wubu:


----------



## reuben6380 (Feb 20, 2013)

There are shorts under there i promise!  One of the perks of belly fat, you can still wear cloth that really don't fit anymore as long as you go belly out lol


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 20, 2013)

reuben6380 said:


> There are shorts under there i promise!  One of the perks of belly fat, you can still wear cloth that really don't fit anymore as long as you go belly out lol



What an angle!!! :wubu:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 20, 2013)

Do you seriously just wear cloths? Like... dishcloths?


----------



## sarahe543 (Feb 21, 2013)

I wanted to rep you sassy  it won't let me.


----------



## reuben6380 (Feb 21, 2013)

doh, I guess thats why they say never to proof-read your own work :blush: Stay tooned for more typos an poor spelling, lol, I'm not the sharpest knife in the crayon box.


----------



## Goreki (Feb 22, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm not ruining perfectly good (expensive and hard to find) clothes to give you ladies boners.



Spoilsport!


----------



## sophie lou (Feb 22, 2013)

This is making me want to find all my old small clothes just to try. I think i may be tidying my room later


----------



## fritzi (Feb 22, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm not ruining perfectly good (expensive and hard to find) clothes to give you ladies boners.



We don't get boners - we get incredibly hot and tight screw clamps!

Always thought you were an advocate of precise wording!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 22, 2013)

fritzi said:


> We don't get boners - we get incredibly hot and tight screw clamps!
> 
> Always thought you were an advocate of precise wording!



I make exceptions when it comes to imagery involving my penis being crushed by clamps.


----------



## reuben6380 (Feb 26, 2013)

This is the shirt i wore to a friends wedding last year, fits like a glove..


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 27, 2013)

..........*faints from awesome overload* :smitten:


----------



## runningsoft (Mar 3, 2013)

Okay, well reuben6380 definitely has me beat, but I had to throw my had into the ring nonetheless...


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 3, 2013)

runningsoft said:


> Okay, well reuben6380 definitely has me beat, but I had to throw my had into the ring nonetheless...



Oooh, nice! Looks snug!


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Mar 3, 2013)

Seems like you've made a memorable thread in here, we will soon all know you as the Sexy Button Popper.


----------



## escapist (Mar 4, 2013)

I didn't take a picture but man did I have some frustration today. So that leads me to today. I go to put on my Slacks and that stupid expandable side thing has burst!...Even better I can put on my 2nd pair because Oh yeah I Busted the buttons on that a few weeks ago! I refuse to believe I'm getting bigger but chicken legs might be right. I could swear I could feel the seams around my thighs ready to rip too (its happened before)! 

I just wish I could stay the same size...500 lbs is big enough.


----------



## reuben6380 (Mar 4, 2013)

I totally sympathize, those elastic expanders are about useless and tight fitting legs are hell. Even if I was thin I will never understand the whole skinny jeans thing! It makes me glad i can wear shorts and sandles all year long down here.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Mar 4, 2013)

It's a hard time being such a sexy motherfucker, isn't it ?

Last week I accidentally smothered 3 tiny chinese waitresses to death during one of my twice daily all-you-can-eat binges. And then the wheelbarrow I carry my gut in fell to pieces under the strain.

*sigh* Alas! Woe is me!


----------



## escapist (Mar 4, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> It's a hard time being such a sexy motherfucker, isn't it ?
> 
> Last week I accidentally smothered 3 tiny chinese waitresses to death during one of my twice daily all-you-can-eat binges. And then the wheelbarrow I carry my gut in fell to pieces under the strain.
> 
> *sigh* Alas! Woe is me!


----------



## Goreki (Mar 4, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> It's a hard time being such a sexy motherfucker, isn't it ?
> 
> Last week I accidentally smothered 3 tiny chinese waitresses to death during one of my twice daily all-you-can-eat binges. And then the wheelbarrow I carry my gut in fell to pieces under the strain.
> 
> *sigh* Alas! Woe is me!


It's alright dear, at least you never made up an imaginary forum girlfriend to post as when you're bored.


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 4, 2013)

My new girlfriend as of 30 seconds ago has a vagina made of suede


----------



## Goreki (Mar 4, 2013)

BigChaz said:


> My new girlfriend as of 30 seconds ago has a vagina made of suede



Whoa! Hot! What's her name?


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 4, 2013)

Goreki said:


> Whoa! Hot! What's her name?



Jizz Rag

She is not a classy woman


----------



## Goreki (Mar 4, 2013)

BigChaz said:


> Jizz Rag
> 
> She is not a classy woman



Aw, I was hoping for something cool like Turkey Neck, Donkey Schlong or Lobster Loins.


----------



## djudex (Mar 4, 2013)

Goreki said:


> Aw, I was hoping for something cool like Turkey Neck, Donkey Schlong or Lobster Loins.



Since it's a cloth he can always call it a knuckle duster


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 4, 2013)

She changed her name at the courthouse a few mins ago. It's now Cheesy Roastbeef


----------



## escapist (Mar 5, 2013)

My thoughts on what its like arguing with fools on the internet:


----------



## Goreki (Mar 5, 2013)

BigChaz said:


> She changed her name at the courthouse a few mins ago. It's now Cheesy Roastbeef


That's the most amazing thing I've heard since Sassy broke his wheelbarrow!


----------



## escapist (Mar 5, 2013)

Hahah here we go guys: A mans guide to sewing-on-a-button. I'm gonna have to give this a try.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 5, 2013)

escapist said:


> Hahah here we go guys: A mans guide to sewing-on-a-button. I'm gonna have to give this a try.



Haha, well, that is absolutely not the way I sew buttons on and it seems over complicated but good luck with that!


----------



## reuben6380 (Mar 5, 2013)

agreed Loopy, seems alot like work to me too. Everyone knows the manly way to repair anything is duct tape anyway!


----------



## escapist (Mar 6, 2013)

reuben6380 said:


> agreed Loopy, seems alot like work to me too. Everyone knows the manly way to repair anything is duct tape anyway!



Uhhhh:blush: Noooo....I've never done that...Ok, yeah I totally did that about 2 weeks ago when I ripped my pants! I did however get liquid seam sealer and a patch but since lost 'em....sooo back to ducktape. It only seems to last a week or so.


----------



## reuben6380 (Mar 14, 2013)

Spring is fast apon us and in the spirit of spring cleaning I was going through my closets to prepare for the community yard sale this week end. Whilst digging through the dark recesses I can across all my old concert t-shirts from long ago and I tried a few on!















Those 2 or just some of my favorites, I even still have a shirt from the very first Earthday Birthday (its a wannabee woodstock only for rock and punk) and i think they just had its 20th year, lol


----------



## runningsoft (Mar 16, 2013)

Um, yeah...


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 16, 2013)

Good going boys! :smitten:


----------



## freakyfred (Mar 17, 2013)

I miss when my Dalek shirt fit properly


----------



## sarahe543 (Mar 17, 2013)

I just drooled.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 17, 2013)

freakyfred said:


> I miss when my Dalek shirt fit properly



Are you trying to tell me that you're not a real caterpie? ;___;

Other than that, you have a gorgeous belly! x3 You look great!


----------



## freakyfred (Mar 17, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Are you trying to tell me that you're not a real caterpie? ;___;
> 
> Other than that, you have a gorgeous belly! x3 You look great!



I wish. Then I would evolve into a beautiful Butterfree. Although I'm probably more like a Metapod. 

also thank yooou :>


----------



## reuben6380 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dr. Who was never very big over here in the states, i always wondered why.


----------



## escapist (Mar 18, 2013)

reuben6380 said:


> Dr. Who was never very big over here in the states, i always wondered why.



I really have to disagree, there are TONS of who fans:

"The third season began airing on the Sci Fi Channel on 6 July 2007.[23] The first two episodes of season three, "The Runaway Bride" and "Smith and Jones", earned 0.9 Nielsen ratings. Later episode "The Lazarus Experiment" earned a 0.8 rating, but the last two episodes and of the season, "The Sound of Drums" and "Last of the Time Lords" both earned 1.0 ratings. The third season averaged 1.3 million viewers" - Wikipedia

Over a Million viewers is not bad for a show that isn't on regular broadcast TV. Sure there were over 5 Million in the UK for the 2012 Christmas episode but its on BBC One. That would be like being on ABC here in the US. Personally I've been a fan since I was a kid. I knew the FX were horrible but the story's were always really good, and these days they are just rock solid.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Mar 18, 2013)

Dr. Who is massively popular up here too, we Canadians love our British telly.:happy:


----------



## Mckee (Mar 19, 2013)

Pic I made a few days ago. 

View attachment IMG_0505.jpg


----------



## reuben6380 (Mar 19, 2013)

I only live a stones throw away from the beach and when you live near the beach you surf because lets face it what else are ya going to do? build sandcastles all day? Plus chicks dig surfers! 
















Lost is the name of the surf company that was popular around here and that shirts keeps you warm/not sunburnt. Even when the weather gets warm it seems like it takes months for the Atlantic to follow suit.








I'm to fat for my shortboard now, fat guys can still surf but we need like 12ft longboards and those are hard to come by, and are hella expensive.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 19, 2013)

*drools all over myself*

Good going boys!!! Keep up the good work! Us swooning ladies approve! :smitten:


----------



## Mckee (Mar 20, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> *drools all over myself*
> 
> Good going boys!!! Keep up the good work! Us swooning ladies approve! :smitten:



Thanks loopy!


----------



## reuben6380 (Apr 6, 2013)

or maybe I should have gone with horizontal...wait, red and black after labor day...can i do that?:blink:


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 7, 2013)

I like bold stripes, they emphasise roundness nicely! x3


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes you look huge, those stripes really do make you look fat and I demand that you wear them more often...and isn't every day technically after Labour Day?:happy:


----------



## reuben6380 (Apr 22, 2013)

My version of a lunar eclipse, lol. Don't look directly at it!


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 22, 2013)

Ooooh! *looks up at you and waves*


----------



## MapleMist (Apr 19, 2014)

reuben6380 said:


> My version of a lunar eclipse, lol. Don't look directly at it!



:wubu: You look soft, huggable, and smexy.


----------



## IcecreamMonster (Apr 23, 2014)

Back story- I yo-yoed from 290 to 200 and I wore a whole new wardrobe (mostly medium sized stuff) and my last piece of clothes has finally got small enough that I won't wear anymore. It is a Large, does...does that mean I need to get a extra large now? :shock:














(Excuse the messy room)


----------

